# Merckx Corsa 01 Frame Treament



## Originalyappa (Aug 20, 2007)

Hi,

I currently own a Merckx Corsa 01, i have some superfical chips and rust ( i hope it is superficial) on the Chrome sections, ie fork and seat stays,

what can i do to get rid of the chips and rust on the CHROME sections on the bike?

Is it a simple solution or a complex problem?

Your thoughts and opinions appreciated 

Ben


----------



## tarwheel2 (Jul 7, 2005)

Hmmm ... I've never seen chips on chrome before. However, you can easily remove the rust with products such as Simichrome polish (I might have the spelling wrong, Semichrome?).

For chips in the paint, carefully sand down to bare metal so no rust spots remain. Then touch up the paint with Testors or other hobby paint, which comes in many colors and should be easy to match pretty closely. If you really have chips in your chrome, you could probably find some chrome colored hobby paint to match. If you've got rust on the outside of the frame, you probably ought to treat the inside of the tubes with FrameSaver or a similar product.

To prevent rust, periodically wax your frame, and clean it regularly. The biggest cause of rust on steel frames is sweat, so make sure you clean the frame in areas where sweat tends to collect, such as underneath the top tube.


----------

